# tannins good for fish and plants?



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

The tannins shouldn't hurt anything, but if it's still leaching out a lot it could affect visibility in the tank. If your water starts getting too dark you can run activated charcoal in a filter to remove the coloring.


----------



## GreenTank (Mar 2, 2004)

some people actually like the colour..have you seen the Hagen Black water tonic they sell? I dont like it myself...but its a nice shade of yellow to gold depending upon tannin concentration..the only effect other than colouring might be a buffering and lowering of the pH abit...


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

alright thanks guys, i will start stocking the tank soon, im gonna write up my plant list, so i can get some help on fast/slow growing plants, i havent begun to put the diffrent names to the plants yet, this is what i have currently

Alternanthera reineckii - lilacina
Alternanthera renieckii - roseafolia
bacopa monnieri
cardamine lyrata
eleocharis quadrangulata
hemigraphis colorata
hydrocotyle leucocephala
hygrophila difformis
hygrophila polysperma
ludwigia inclinata
ludwigia repens
lysimachia nummularia - aurea
rotala rotundifolia
salvinia natans
riccia
zephyranthes

Mind you this is between a 20l and a 29, currently some are floating in the 29 since i have to repair the 20, i will be browsing around and reading up on some of the plants, one of them seems to be taking over my entire tank, its almost 2 feet. lmk on any ideas/help thanks guys.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You have a ton of fast growing plants listed! You are good to go! Beware of the Salvinia minima. That is a real weed. The plant can double it's mass every three days!

The tanins may also lower your pH.

Mike


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

whats that look like? stemmy plant? with somewhat long thin leaves, i seem to have a nutrient defficeny cuz my penny wort is cupping up and some other plants are wrinkled, i just pulled some of whatever was growing all over the place out, hopefully it will slow down!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Salvinia minima

Salvinia (molesta, not minima) totally chocked off a small lake in Hawaii last year. At it's peak the lake looked like a large grass field.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

that isnt what i have growing all over the place, infact the plant that does look like that doesnt seep to be doing much, i will take some pics of them over the weekend, i just started adding flourish trace, i have some old dry ferts from my mothers planted tank, i also ordered everything i need from gregwatson, should get here on thursday. i use a emperor400 on the 29g, with diy co2 fed right into the filter intake above the water line, how much co2 am i loosing from the water agitation as it re enters the tank? id prefer to use a hob filter, to prevent airlocking and burning out the pump of a canister. thanks for your answers guys.


----------

